# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Buenas, soy Raul

## RaulALR

Buenas! Me llamo Raúl y soy de Madrid, hace unos cuantos años, cuando tenia 15 empecé a iniciarme en este mundo, por desgracia por falta de tiempo tuve que dejarlo un poco de lado, pero ahora he vuelto y espero que compartamos exorecias

Un saludo!

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido Raúl =)
A veces cuando lo dejas es cuando más avanzas internamente.

----------

